# 8D Audio?



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

Just ran across this...could be old news. Wonder what is sounds like in the car? 
*Use Headphones*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_79HN1SXag4


----------



## notn41 (Dec 24, 2015)

That’s awesome


----------



## maybebigfootisblurr (Nov 4, 2011)

There are several good ones on Soundcloud, but none to purchase/download. I did grab one from Itunes and played it in the car. The effect is really cool, but the sound quality is not immersive.


----------



## RichardB6 (Apr 26, 2019)

i really cant differentiate among 5D and 8D it all looks the same.


----------

